# Safe herbicide for new seeding.



## Blaze 57 (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a new seeding of orchard grass and brome coming up but yes weeds with it. Is there a safe herbicide (without license) you can get that won't hurt the young new grass?.. thanks!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Blaze 57 said:


> I have a new seeding of orchard grass and brome coming up but yes weeds with it. Is there a safe herbicide (without license) you can get that won't hurt the young new grass?.. thanks!


There are several herbicides that you could use, but most any of them require that the grass be germinated at least 6 weeks or longer. 2-4d amine is a good over-the-counter choice with no more that 2 pints per acre on young grass at least 6 weeks germinated and a good surfactant to add to the tank mix. If the weeds get real bad you could mow them back once until you can get your herbicide spray down.

Regards, Mike


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry don't mean to steal your thread but i was curious Hay Master when you say 2 pints per/ac how many gallons of water should those 2 pints go into? If i'm reading the label right on my 2,4-D Ester is says 3 gallons per specified amount which is right on what you are saying w/ 2 pints per acre but i wasn't sure if 3 gallons per acre seemed like enough. Thanks, i'm in the same situations also my seeed has been in the ground for about 8 weeks now and would like to spray a few acres possibly. I overseeded so if i spray, what's the restrictions of how soon i could cut hay? Thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> when you say 2 pints per/ac how many gallons of water should those 2 pints go into? Thanks, i'm in the same situations also my seeed has been in the ground for about 8 weeks now and would like to spray a few acres possibly. I overseeded so if i spray, what's the restrictions of how soon i could cut hay? Thanks


Most herbicide requires from 10 to 25 gallons of water per acre.....the more water the better coverage in a heavy grass. Less water is needed for short grass and early crops. Your sprayer should be calibrated accordingly....search "sprayer calibration" for info in the top right search box. It does not matter how long your seed has "been in the ground" its the time that it has been germinated that is critical. I cannot recall the grass hay harvest time after spraying 2-4d off the top of my head but it seems like 28 days.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The lowest we ever spray is 7.5 gallon to the acre on burndown, very small weeds, little or no breeze and we also have ultra low drift nozzles on our sprayer. More gallons/acre is better on a heavier canopy.


----------



## RKeith (May 10, 2012)

For small broadleaf weeds 2,4 D amine is a safe choice. According to the label wait until the new grass has 5 leaves and use up to 1 pint per acre. Mowing or clipping broadleaf weeds might be helpful as well.


----------



## Blaze 57 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Yea I still have some germinating so I'll wait and probably mow first. Yes, JM calibrate your sprayer. Mine puts down 25 gal/acre traveling at 1600 rpm on my tractor... at 25 lbs of spray pressure.


----------

